# 2 new litters



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

So after having to cull my fave pet mouse Fawn Satin Rachel Tuesday night - due to a cancerouse tumour n respiratory problems setting in the tears were flowing thick n fast. I pre occupied myself by cleaning out all rest of mice n just leaving 2 nests in 2 preg does tanks n everything else nice n fresh. Woke up Wednesday morning to 2 litters  Flossy my fuzzy doe has had 8 bubs and Daisy my Pied Agoutie has had 10 :shock: All seem healthy n happy n have full milk tummies n can see no runts as yet. Father to both is a Self Blue called Sultan (Pet type)so the pups should be interesting!!!









SULTAN DADDY









FLOSSY FUZZY DOE









FLOSSYS LITTER 8 BUBS









DAISY PIED AGOUTI DOE









DAISY LITTER 10 BUBS


----------



## ilovemattuck (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello where are you located? Any females left?  xx


----------



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

North West England and non have been put up for sale yet as there less than a week old


----------



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

updated!!!

2 bucks reserved!

If anyone wants to have a stab at IDing them feel free there a colourful bunch!
10 days old


----------



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

n a few more


----------

